
Abbott receives approval for test that can detect coronavirus in 5 minutes - smacktoward
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/27/abbott-receives-approval-for-test-that-can-detect-coronavirus-in-as-little-as-5-minutes.html
======
smacktoward
Abbott's official statement is here:
[https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-03-27-Abbott-Launches-
Mole...](https://abbott.mediaroom.com/2020-03-27-Abbott-Launches-Molecular-
Point-of-Care-Test-to-Detect-Novel-Coronavirus-in-as-Little-as-Five-Minutes)

 _> [T]he U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has issued Emergency Use
Authorization (EUA) for the fastest available molecular point-of-care test for
the detection of novel coronavirus (COVID-19), delivering positive results in
as little as five minutes and negative results in 13 minutes... The ID NOW
platform is small, lightweight (6.6 pounds) and portable (the size of a small
toaster), and uses molecular technology._

